# Rattlesnakes



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder to be careful and alert while out hiking with friends, family and pets. The snakes are out in full force. A neighbor of my boss has killed 3 rattlesnakes from what i've been told this year that have come down into her yard just above Fruit Heights(I don't want to get into the legality of killing or not killing rattlers here...that's a different subject) but just wanted to remind everyone to please stay alert and be safe out there. Utbowhntr


----------

